# Highbury Cemetery, 2013



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, what a bad year for the Cemetery. It started raining in the morning and didn't stop until the next day. We ended up scaling way back and I put out three whole lights for the entire haunt. No point in having anyone getting electrocuted.

I snapped a few day shots, but by the end of trick-or-treat, everything, and everyone, was absolutely soaked, so we just tore everything down without getting any night shots this year.

VERY disappointed...





































A few more shots and a full write-up can be found here.

The only positive is that even through a steady downpour, we had 218 trick-or-treaters. Everything has dried without any damage (including my new cemetery entrance) and my determination for 2014 is already growing.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It still looks great! I love the wooden crosses and the cemetery entrance looks like it belongs there, authentic looking. The coloring on the stone work really stands out too.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

great entrance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had such crappy weather, but it certainly didn't deter your visitors. And even with only half of your props out, it all looks great, as if they've always been there.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Even with the horrible weather, everything looked great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great to me....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with Copchick. It looks great. You might have been disappointed, but I'll bet everyone else was thrilled!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Even scaled back it looks great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wonderful entry pillars, nice job on the color an texture. Looking forward to seeing it next year.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

It looked pretty good Highbury. Even in the daytime it had an ominous look.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh no! It's sad to see the scaled back version, but I'm well aware of weather-related "contingency" plans. My little cemetery still wants to look like yours when it grows up.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Not much any of us can do about the weather unfortunately but I agree it still looked great even in daylight. Love the wooden crosses and the entrance looks fantastic! Roll on 2014!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Even though I was really bummed about the weather restrictions we still had a great turnout and a lot of compliments - which is what it's really all about. Now I just hope I can get some nice weather for 2014!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

highbury said:


> Now I just hope I can get some nice weather for 2014!!


I think we all hope for a clear 2014. Great job under the circumstances Highbury.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I want that entrance arch, nice!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

nice


----------

